# cant get enough calories



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

I am starting to bulk and thought I was eating enough but I just totalled up and I'm only just over 2000kcal!

My diet;

05.00 6 eggs (3 whites), bowl of muesli, half grapefruit, large coffee and cnp pro mass.

08.00 Toasted bagel with honey, cnp pro mass

11.00 2 brown pitta with 2 turkey steaks

14.00 250g turkey mince (made into chilli with 100g brown rice

17.00 cnp pro mass, tin of sardines

20.00 1 roast sweet potato with cottage cheese

Any tips as to how to squeeze some clean calories in there would be much appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milk, cheese with your pittas, a couple more protein shakes per day mate , peanut butter...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

alot of people use extra virgin olive oil to bump up cals


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Are you sure your calculations are correct as you are getting 1200cals from the pro-mass alone??


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

have a shot glass of evoo a couple of times a day


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> alot of people use extra virgin olive oil to bump up cals


you beat me to it pal


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Im struggling to keep a cutting diet under 2800kcals lol

As mentioned, puts some fats in there, tbsp of EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) is like 120kcals of good healthy fats, you need those to grow aswell.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Are you sure your calculations are correct as you are getting 1200cals from the pro-mass alone??


Agree, it looks more than 2k at 2nd glance...


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Peanut butter is good for calories

Also, eat the whole 6 eggs


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Milk, cheese with your pittas, a couple more protein shakes per day mate , peanut butter...


I'm necking about 4 pints of full fat a day mate but I'm sure I can fit in some more. What cheese will give me some more kcal's but not leave me looking like a fatty?



a.notherguy said:


> alot of people use extra virgin olive oil to bump up cals


I smother my rice in the stuff already bud



G-man99 said:


> Are you sure your calculations are correct as you are getting 1200cals from the pro-mass alone??


I thought this but apparently the rest don't amount to much???? I might need to give them another going over as I was using the net as a refernce for calorie content rather than the packaging.

I actually assumed I would be topping well over 3500 with the shakes


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you adding all the milk and EVOO to your totals?

Also don't worry about cheeses making you fat. Fat doesn't necessarily make you fat... to many calories do, so don't worry so much.


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

t hall gym said:


> have a shot glass of evoo a couple of times a day





Jim78 said:


> Im struggling to keep a cutting diet under 2800kcals lol
> 
> As mentioned, puts some fats in there, tbsp of EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) is like 120kcals of good healthy fats, you need those to grow aswell.


I'll will throw some more in, cheers lads



Jim78 said:


> Agree, it looks more than 2k at 2nd glance...


I'm shocked it worked out so low, will def check again.



CJ said:


> Peanut butter is good for calories
> 
> Also, eat the whole 6 eggs


I'm gonna use the whole eggs tomorrow mate and I do have a couple of spoon of pb in my pre work out shake


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Are you adding all the milk and EVOO to your totals?
> 
> .


Simple answer is no :whistling:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You have no mention of full fat milk of peanut butter in the original diet plan??

Pro mass = 1200kcals

4 pints full fat milk = 1400kcals

1 tablespoon peanut butter = 300kcals

Thats 2900 kcals before you even eat any real food!!!

Think you need to re-work your calculations


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

paulds said:


> Simple answer is no :whistling:


Lol, reps for the honesty :lol:


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

your eating all that and drinking 4 pints of milk

its more than i eat a day im not bulking though

what height weight are you the now ?


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

cottage cheese after every meal - add seeds in the mix lots of healthy fats i.e. hemp seeds! (superfood & contain all aminos) flax seeds, pumpkin seeds, sunflower, sesame, chia seeds.. blend em all up, add em in


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> You have no mention of full fat milk of peanut butter in the original diet plan??
> 
> Pro mass = 1200kcals
> 
> ...


You are spot on, I feel a lot happier now :thumb:



2004mark said:


> Lol, reps for the honesty :lol:


Cheers buddy 



t hall gym said:


> your eating all that and drinking 4 pints of milk
> 
> its more than i eat a day im not bulking though
> 
> what height weight are you the now ?


I cant believe I forgot to allow for milk, that's what happens when you total up when you should be working  .

I'm just over 6.1 and a smooth 14st14lb


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> You have no mention of full fat milk of peanut butter in the original diet plan??
> 
> Pro mass = 1200kcals
> 
> ...


Buddy, they kill me. I get the worst indegestion off em


----------

